# Ahhh....trying to learn Google Chrome



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I am so sick and tired of IE9 and it's problems I am trying to use Google Chrome. I am lost! What about homepages, what are these extensions thingies and why do I lose everything every time I shut down my computer? Any help would be sooo appreciated.
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

There is a little wrench on the right side of the address bar, click on the and then clickon Settings - everything you are asking would be there


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Ok, finally getting the hang of Chrome but I've found on some pages where I need to fill in info, it grays out all the boxes and doesn't let me put anything in. Does this have something to do with autofill?
Thanks again!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

stirfamily said:


> Does this have something to do with autofill?


 no, but without seeing it I'm kind of at a loss, perhaps someone else can chime in.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Did you try typing in those gray boxes? Some boxes may be gray, but it may just be the programming and not prohibiting you from typing in them.


----------

